# Tia - Black British Shorthair 6 years old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Tia - Black British Shorthair 6 years old
Lovely girl she is very sweet bless her . 
She has just been neutered, microchipped and has her 2nd vaccination next week. Good with other cats but shy around people until she gets to know you . She loves cuddles.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team

Tia - Black British Shorthair 6 years old


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh god she is lovely!!!! I really need to stop looking in here!!!!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

lol don't worry your safe she has a home now


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> lol don't worry your safe she has a home now


Aww I am glad she has a home, but would have loved her to have gone to 'Cat Paradise' aka Oscar's mam's house!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

opps I got her mixed up with another one Patsy has , she hasn't got a home yet


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> opps I got her mixed up with another one Patsy has , she hasn't got a home yet


OSCAR'S MAM!!!!!!!!! 
Oh she is luscious, how can you resist?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Give in and home her you know you want to


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Omg stop!!! I know I want to! Just wish I could convince the hubby of the same... I'm sure she won't be long before she is snapped up! Bless her xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Look into her eyes, resistance is futile......


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Look into her eyes, resistance is futile......


Nope nope nope!! Not looking!!! ( Sandy covers her eyes so she can't see lol

Edited to say, just couldn't resist having another look!!


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Oooh now that would be lovely if she could go and live with Oscar and Rosie!! Just think she may be that play friend Oscar craves!!!!!!

Your home Has to be on most rescue BSH's wish list!!!


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Archer said:


> Oooh now that would be lovely if she could go and live with Oscar and Rosie!! Just think she may be that play friend Oscar craves!!!!!!
> 
> Your home Has to be on most rescue BSH's wish list!!!


Lol you have to behave!!! She is beautiful and if I just had one I'd deffo have her but unfortunately 3 would be too many for us, as much as I'd like to x


----------

